# Crissic Solutions Network Maintenance 09/14



## SkylarM (Sep 13, 2013)

On *September 14th at 6PM Central Standard Time (GMT-5)* Crissic Solutions will be performing network maintenance on our core systems. We anticipate the outage to last *no longer than 30 minutes*, and will affect our Jacksonville Virtual Private Servers, Shared/Reseller services, and our website.

This maintenance window is to perform some necessary network equipment upgrades as well as a mandatory re-location within the physical datacenter (GoRack) itself. During this window all services will be shut down, physical hardware relocated, and turned back on. This maintenance window will ensure we can continue to expand as a company with our existing provider, as well as potentially begin offering dedicated services and/or colocation services (more information will be provided as we can provide it). Our existing network itself will remain unchanged, we will just be operating within our own full Cab as well as announcing via our own ASN via our equipment.

We anticipate this to be our only major maintenance window for the foreseeable future, and we appreciate your understanding. Once all services are restored an additional email notification will be sent to clients.

As always, if you have any questions, comments, or concerns please feel free to submit a support request or contact us via IRC. We will be reachable via IRC during the maintenance window as our website systems will be offline at that time.


----------

